# Do you think my betta is sick? Please help!



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

Okay, well I have 2 bettas now, both are males, One of them, the one that I've had for about a month or 2 is in a 2.5 gallon with a filter and heater, and is really spunky and NEVER stops moving. And just a few days ago I got another betta from walmart and he was really spunky in his little cup, and I felt so bad for him so I got him, but now that he is in his 1 gallon or bigger bowl, he hardly ever moves, and looks really depressed...I haven't got him a heater yet, but am working on it, do you think he is just cold with makes them lethargic, or is this just his personality, or is he sick? He also isn't eating very much...what do you guys think...


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

the tank is to small bettas like 2.5 gallons like your other one and hes probably a little cold and a wee bit stressed out from that cup. die walmart! :chair:


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

I know it's too small, but it was all I had at the time, because I am only 13 and don't have enough space or money for another 2.5...


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

wow you sound *exactly* like me hes probally just stressed from walmart


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

Lol, and thanks.


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

Hey Baby_Baby,
That's cool that your 13 too, I feel so young on here, like everyone is older then me. And yeah, I like putting him the the bowl because it is so much easier, but I feel bad for him..and I feed him once a day, and I have tried feeding him pellets, flakes, dried bloodworms, and dried baby brine shrimp, and he doesn't like any of it!


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

solar-ton said:


> the tank is to small bettas like 2.5 gallons like your other one and hes probably a little cold and a wee bit stressed out from that cup. die walmart! :chair:


1 gallon is fine for a betta. I keep and have kept hundreds in smaller tanks. The key is clean water and a constant temp. The smaller the tank, the more waterchanges are needed.


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

Well I guess he's not sick because he blew a bubble nest the other day, and I moved him to a 2 gallon tank with a filter


----------

